# Validating incoming email with DKIM



## xy16644 (Apr 27, 2014)

Currently I use mail/opendkim to sign all out going email. It works great and in an email in Gmail I can see that in the header DKIM passes the tests and that the email is signed by my mail server.

What I wanted to know is, how do I validate INCOMING email with DKIM? I'm running Postfix/Dovecot/Spamassasin. Is there a milter for Postfix I need to enable/configure? Or is Spamassasin the way to go for checking DKIM?

Ultimately I would like to use DKIMSTATUS for Roundcube so that I can see what email is genuine or not:

https://jve.linuxwall.info/blog/index.php?pages/DKIMSTATUS-plugin-for-roundcube

In the description of the above website it states:

*DKIMSTATUS parses the results of the DKIM (or SPF) validation of a message. It requires that incoming emails are previously checked by a DKIM validation engine (such as dkimproxy). DKIMSTATUS displays the status of the DKIM signature of the message next to the 'From' field of the email.*

Maybe I am answering my own post here but is dkimproxy what would work with my setup? Or should I consider another option for validating incoming DKIM email?

Thanks.


----------

